

First drone launch from a submerged submarine - ChuckMcM
http://defense-update.com/20131206_x-wing-drone-launched-submerged-submarine-first-time.html

======
ChuckMcM
So soon you can be sitting there under the water and pop a drone into the
airspace.

What I find particularly interesting is the way the wings scissor out in a
bilaterally symmetric way for long duration flight. As opposed to a tomahawk
which just has relatively small wings that pop out.

